

Why did you build what you built? - funkyboy

Say you have a side project. Why did you build it?
You were bored? To scratch your itch? To learn a new tool?
======
aghilmort
Help folks get info about Missouri River flood activity while also testing out
some technology (& info curation processes):
<http://mightymoriver.crowdmap.com/>

------
dglassan
I built disrupt.fm so that people can help promote their favorite bands by
downloading their music: <http://www.disrupt.fm>

Ended up learning a whole lot in the process too.

~~~
funkyboy
Are you more happy that you have learned a lot or that people are using it?

